# القوانين المساحية التى نستخدمها يدويا بدون برامج مساحيه



## هانى عامر (18 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء مهندسين المساحة والمساحين مساعدتى فى ادراج اهم القوانين المساحية المستخدمه يدويا مثل حساب مسافة او انحراف او مساحة او محيط واكثر من ذلك بالاحداثيات
حيث انى على وشك عمل مقابلة عمل ولست بمتذكر لجميع القوانين وايضا ليستفيد باقى الاخوة الزملاء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## road 10 (19 يوليو 2009)

ياهانى 
انا طارق ولسة انت مكلمنى اليوم لماذا لم تخبرنى


----------



## احمد سعادة (20 يوليو 2009)

قانون حساب المسافة بين نقطتين(A (X1,Y1 ,والنقطة( B(X2,Y2 المسافة =تربيع (X2-X1)+تربيع(Y2-Y1) والناتج كاملا يكون تحت الجذر التربيعي
انحراف خط (A (X1,Y1 ,والنقطة( B(X2,Y2 يكون 
انحراف خط=((tan (Y2-Y1)/ (X2-X1)
مساحة المثلث =0.5*القاعدة *الارتفاع
او
0.5المحيط *(0.5المحيط -الضلع الاول )(0.5المحيط -الضلع الثاني )(0.5المحيط -الضلع الثالث ) والناتج تحت الجذر التربيعي


----------



## هانى عامر (20 يوليو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر يااخ احمد سعاده ولك يااخ طارق حيث انت الان فى اجازه مع العائله ولم اشا ان اشغلك عن اجازتك


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 يوليو 2009)

عفوا اخي الكريم ربما وقعت في خطا اثناء الكتابه
انحراف خط=((tan (Y2-Y1)/ (X2-X1 :29:
انحراف خط=((tan-1 (Y2-Y1)/ (X2-X1 :28:
واستكمالا لما بدات نحن في المساحه نعتمد الانحراف من الشمال n
وهذه المعادله لاتفي بالغرض بدون الاضافات هذه معادله buring ونحن بحاجه ل azemuth
لذلك اذا كان الخط في الربع الاول +÷+ تكون المعادله صحيحه
اذا كان في الربع الثاني +÷- تكون المعادله 180- buring
اذاكان في الربع الثالث -÷- تكون المعادله 180+buring
اذا كان في الربع الاخير -÷+ تكون المعادله 360-buring
تقبل مروري اخي الكريم


----------



## هانى عامر (21 يوليو 2009)

اتمنى من الاخوة مساعدتى فى قوانين المناسيب


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (21 يوليو 2009)

لنقل منسوب تقرا باك سايت على النقطة المعلومة وتجمع امنسوب النقطة مع قراءة المسطرة يكون الناتج ارتفاع منسوب خط النظر وتطرح منه القراءة على النقطة المنقول اليها ينتج منسوب النقطة الجديدة


----------



## هانى عامر (21 يوليو 2009)

اقصد بالمعادلات )x,y( ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوهشوم (31 يوليو 2009)

طريقه حساب المنحنى الراسي
y=ax^2
a=(g1+_g2)÷2l
حيث
y المسافه الراسيه
xالمسافه الافقيه
g1 g2الميل الاول والثاني
lطول المنحنى
a ثابت يتم حسابه من المعادله
ملاحظات
اذا كان الميلان موجبين او سالبين فاننا نطرحهما اما اذا كانا مختلفين فنجمع بغض النظر عن الاشاره
المسافه x في المستقيم الاول ناخذها pvc من حتى pvi وفي الثاني منpvt
اذا كان المنحنى قمه sumet فاننا نطرح قيمه y من المنسوب المحسوب على المحور
اما اذا كان قاع saq فاننا نجمعها
والله اعلم


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا على المجود العظيم ويارب يكون موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب يكون بخير وجميع العاملين فية


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooooot


----------



## JMJB (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yarmook2008 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

حساب cheminment
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## عمر حسين المهدي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

احسنت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## odwan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## fafa_toty (12 مايو 2010)

اريد معادلات المنحنى الحلزونى جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارى ان الموضوع مهم لأن نسينا و الله اعلم جدول الضرب بسبب الالة الحاسبة و بسبب الاعتماد على التكنولوجيا رح ننسى القوانين الحسابية اليدوية 
لا انكر فضل التكنولوجيا و لكن على المساح التسلح بالحد الادنى على الاقل من المعلومات و القوانين المساحية لا في كيفية استنتاجها و لكن على الاقل يكون حافظ لبعض قوانين الحساب المساحية
و ان شاء الله اذا توفر لي النت اشارك في هذا الموضوع 
و شكرا


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدc3d (13 مايو 2010)

1-لحساب المسافة و السمت بين نقطتين بأستخدام الحاسبة العادية خذ هذه الطريقة الخفيفة وذلك باستخدام الرموز الحمراء الموجودة في الحاسبة ((shift))

[FONT=&quot]∆N _R→P_ ∆E = DISTANCE _X→Y_ BEARING
[/FONT] اذا كان ناتج الزاوية السمتية سالب نضيف له360 
(BEARING(


 2--لحساب الأحداثيات من السمت والمسافة ببين النقطتين:

DISTANCE _*P→R*_ BEARING = ∆N _X→Y_ ∆E 


ملاحظة:الرموز المكتوبة باللون الأحمر هي مختصرات ومجودة في الآلة الحاسبة العادية تتفعل بالضغط على 
ShifT

أما الكلمات المكتوبة باللون الأسود هي المعلومات المتوفرة بين يديك


----------



## الدلجموني (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عامر (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

